# No Keyboards Will Work. Very Strange Issue.



## powermonkey500 (Jul 21, 2007)

Usually I can fix just about anything on my own, but this issue has left me completely dumbfounded. I am running Windows 8.1 Pro. Here are the symptoms:

For a while, a lot of the time I turned on my computer, a random key would be held down. Usually this was the number 7 or the control key. It would keep this key held until I rebooted, often multiple times.
Now, I have to reboot my computer multiple times (quite a few, up to 20 times) to get the keyboard to work at all. It will not take input at all. _Not even the on-screen keyboard will work. It just freezes when I click a key on it._ This goes for all keyboards. If I continue to mash keys, it will eventually type one or two characters but that's it. The fact that this applies to all keyboard, including the on-screen keyboard, makes me firmly believe there is something larger at play than drivers or something.
Keyboards work fine in safe mode, and in other operating systems (loading up live linux CDs etc). They also work fine in the BIOS.
I have tried multiple keyboard drivers (and keyboards), to no avail.
I have tried uninstalling / re-installing all usb devices / hubs in device manager, to no avail.
I have scrutinized the system event log and remedied all errors. My system event log is error-free.
I have ran a chkdsk, no errors.
I have run an sfc /scannow, no errors or corruption found.
I have tried the keyboard on multiple USB ports, including ones on an additional PCI-E card.
I have tried disabling all startup items and all non-Microsoft services.
I have tried disabling unnecessary Microsoft services.
I have checked that filter keys is disabled.
Any ideas? :angry::angry:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What about malware? Malware: including trojans and worms are notorious for this kind of behavior. I'd check your system thoroughly for any malware/spyware that maybe lurking or more likely hidden in your system files.


----------



## powermonkey500 (Jul 21, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What about malware? Malware: including trojans and worms are notorious for this kind of behavior. I'd check your system thoroughly for any malware/spyware that maybe lurking or more likely hidden in your system files.


Ah, yes I forgot to mention this. I ran full scans with MalwareBytes and AVG antivirus - nothing detected.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Not one malware software will find everything...I'd run SuperAntiSpyware, SpyBot S&D, AdwCleaner, Hitman Pro and see what these find.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you tried completely powering down your system by turning off the power at the PSU then waiting 30 seconds or so until the motherboard LEDs go out? Sometimes hardware needs a complete power cycle (not just a soft off, which is what the front panel "power" button does) to reset.


----------



## powermonkey500 (Jul 21, 2007)

MPR said:


> Have you tried completely powering down your system by turning off the power at the PSU then waiting 30 seconds or so until the motherboard LEDs go out? Sometimes hardware needs a complete power cycle (not just a soft off, which is what the front panel "power" button does) to reset.


Yes, I have tried that also. I also tried resetting the CMOS.


----------



## powermonkey500 (Jul 21, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Not one malware software will find everything...I'd run SuperAntiSpyware, SpyBot S&D, AdwCleaner, Hitman Pro and see what these find.


I will give this a shot also.


----------



## powermonkey500 (Jul 21, 2007)

HUZZAH! I uninstalled StorageCraft ShadowProtect, and BAM. It's working again. No idea why, but that fixed it.


----------

